# Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts? *Took Photo



## LuxLuthor (Jun 8, 2009)

*Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts? *Took Photo*

I keep finding speckled pinkish & dark spotted discolorations with white t-shirts that are washed after working on my battery pack & aluminum projects. I use Dremel with sanding drums mainly to abrade battery steel end plates, occasionally various copper surfaces, and less often aluminum.

One of these is causing the problem...just trying to narrow it down. Liquid detergent, and Oxy-Clean is usually added to the wash. Have you guys noticed this type of staining thing when working with various metals?


----------



## 65535 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts*

The iron in the steel is the culprit. Aluminum and copper powered and particles don't really react much to form anything that stains. The steel on other other hand has plenty of rust ready iron in the particles. 

I think the OxiClean is causing the staining though. Just stick to liquid soap and clothes in the wash. I've had very little rusting problems with my clothes when grinding stuff. 

Then again I don't wear white as often as possible. Grab an apron too, prevents ruined clothes.


----------



## Norm (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts*

Hi Lux, I wonder if it's is the adhesive and abrasive stuff from the sanding drums themselves and nothing to do with the materials you're sanding.
Norm


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts*

I have the same problem when I turn steel. I end up with chips in the pocket of my shirts. When washed they end up rusting into very large spots.

When sanding the particles are smaller and more likely to embed in the cloth of your shirt. And your nose, lungs, fingers.... 

So when I turn iron or steel I wear my shop apron. I don't wash it often, so it's not a problem. When turning cast iron I wear a mask too.

Daniel


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts*

Now that I look at it again, it has a purple shade to it. This is the look of steel then? I took this image, clickable to an even larger image. This is after trying to rewash it with bleach added + 2nd dose of OxyClean + detergent.

Sheet of white paper and oak floor. I'm not sure how to color correct to the white paper, but this should be close enough to see what I mean. I will be very happy to confirm that is the cause.


----------



## PEU (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts*

its the iron/steel oxide. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_oxide

Suggestion: don't use white shirts to do that operation 
Alu does not rust that color and copper turns greenish.


Pablo


----------



## Torque1st (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts? *Took P*

Wear that shop apron. Also watch which direction your grinding sparks fly. Never grind so they fly towards you. The little slivers can really make a mess when they embed in your skin.


----------



## Illum (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts? *Took P*



Torque1st said:


> Wear that shop apron. Also watch which direction your grinding sparks fly. Never grind so they fly towards you. The little slivers can really make a mess when they embed in your skin.



A little off topic, a friend of my fathers is a machinist and often complained of tingling sensations in both palms when he went to take an MRI...I wonder if this is the culprit :thinking:


----------



## Torque1st (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts? *Took P*



Illum said:


> A little off topic, a friend of my fathers is a machinist and often complained of tingling sensations in both palms when he went to take an MRI...I wonder if this is the culprit :thinking:


Probably, he should tell the doctor.


----------



## Varriano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts? *Took P*

The culprit is most likely Ferric Oxide (orange rust). You have two choices, complete the oxidation to Fe3O4 (black rust) or reduce it to Ferrous ion which is soluble. Neither alternative is particularly easy.

Oxalic acid can be used or you can use alkali (NaOH or strong ammonia solution) plus hydrogen peroxide to reduce the iron. Both are hard on fabric.

Use an apron is the best advice. Also use eye protection.

If the metal fragments in the skin cause tingling they are being affected the the intense magnetic field from the MR (1 Tesla is around 10,000 times the strength of the earth's magnetic field). Not usually dangerous unless they are in the eyes or the brain or from recent surgery.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts? *Took P*

OK, very glad I found the source of this. 4 favorite and now ruined white T-shirts later. 

Now I can take precautions. Thanks guys!


----------



## StrikerDown (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts? *Took P*

Well you have 4 favorites to wear while grinding with the added benefit of not having to worry about getting them stained! (again)


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts? *Took P*



StrikerDown said:


> Well you have 4 favorites to wear while grinding with the added benefit of not having to worry about getting them stained! (again)



LOL! You are probably one of those cheerful early morning people too!

Seriously, it is true....they are my "uniform" t-shirts while grinding now. First couple times, I was sure that my dear, sweet wife did something foul with the washing machine.


----------



## 65535 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts? *Took P*



LuxLuthor said:


> First couple times, I was sure that my dear, sweet wife did something foul with the washing machine.



I'd say, she used Oxy-Clean, that stuff is no good if you ask me. It probably made the oxidation about 1000x worse than it would have been. Normally the iron particles will wash out.


----------



## HarryN (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Grinding Aluminum, Steel, & Copper - Which is staining my white T-Shirts? *Took P*

Lux - you are pretty brave to be grinding away in the garage and then try to blame your wife for washing your shirts.  No way would I try to pull that one off.


----------

